# Singers for a cappella group



## susemuse (May 9, 2013)

Hello, I'm a singer and composer looking for three singers to form an a cappella group working on my close harmony arrangements of British folk songs. The aim is to continue with further arrangements of compositions, performing and possibly recording. I'm based in London. Look forward to hearing from you. Esbe


----------

